# Can you ID this plant?



## danwpc (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Can you ID this plant? I can't offer you much more information about the plant than two pictures of the plant and that it grows like a weed under Med. Lighting (3.4W/gal) and minimal CO2 injection (DIY yeast). THANKS IN ADVANCE!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=139&category=genus&spec=Hygrophila

It looks to me like _Hygrophila corymbosa_ 'angustifolia'.


----------



## irish (Aug 12, 2006)

The second picture looks as though it could be Echinodorus 'Rubin'.

Irish


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The second photo is of the same plant as the first. It was only exposed to more light and/or iron. In any case, I have very little doubt as to what it is, but there can be none that it is a stem plant and not a rosette like _Echinodorus_.


----------



## danwpc (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi, 

Sorry for the confusion. Cavan is right, they are both pictures from the same plant...just caught the light in a different way. =)

Thanks for the help! I feel much better knowing what my mystery plant is!

Cheers!


----------

